# trout/reds report?



## rrutecky (Apr 4, 2017)

was going to get my boys down to the coast this weekend for their first time fishing for trout and reds, but wondering how the fishing has been?  Any bait in the water yet?  Any feedback would be appreciated...


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 4, 2017)

Bait is moving in and the bite is finally picking up.  It's getting better everyday.  Surface temperature is good, just battling the wind.


----------



## rrutecky (Apr 4, 2017)

thanks - looks like Saturday/sunday it might die down a little bit, if the front doesn't muddy the water too much.  Really want this first trip for them on my boat to be a fun one so they'll want to do it again!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 5, 2017)

That first trip is huge for kids.  When I have young ones on trips we assure that they are always having fun and occupied.  Depending on age, live bait does wonders with this.  Saturday and Sunday should be gorgeous, I am pumped for the fishing this weekend, should whack and stack.  Be safe and let us know how you do.


----------



## rrutecky (Apr 5, 2017)

thanks Jimmy- just trying to plan for everything to keep them interested and having fun.  Hopefully they catch some fish and we have a memorable experience.  Wanting desperately to see them become fishing buddies


----------



## fishman01 (Apr 5, 2017)

I'll be out there on Sunday looking for the bite, too.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 6, 2017)

check your inbox


----------



## fishman01 (Apr 10, 2017)

Didn't find any reds, but caught quite a few trout on Sunday. Most were 12-13 inches. Only 3 keepers but it was still promising.


----------



## timothyroland (Apr 10, 2017)

I wish I new were yall are catching them. I tried around Turner creek Sunday and caught 1 small trout.


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 10, 2017)

Trout are biting. Id try mud minnows inshore until the shrimp come in. They are biting shrimp, but like yall said its mainly shorts. Artificials and mud minnows are yielding the nicer ones of 17" and over. Flat fish are biting too. Also on artificials or mud minnows. My favorite way to catch flounder is using an adjustable cork to keep the minnow just bouncing across the bottom, or with just throwing a grub and bouncing it off ledges and good ambush points. If you want keeper trout, fish a little deeper and use a mud minnow. My daughter landed her second biggest trout last week at 22" fishing a cork about 6' deep in about 8' of water just off a nice ledge. We managed 5 there in about an hour and a half before the wind picked up and my back couldnt handle it any more. This car wreck has sure put a damper on my fishing. Yall enjoy. Im going to have to take another break before I can handle it again. I hope to be back at it by the fall full time. Im gonna miss gigging season this year, and Im pretty heartbroken over that. Tight lines my brothers! Ill post pics when I get home.


----------

